# I've got him!



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Picked up the ebay rabbit on Saturday! They said he hated being in his hutch so they used to let him out in the garden but as their garden wasn't secure he'd escape and come back a few days later!! So he's a lucky little boy!

I felt awful keeping him in the dog crate so let him out round the living room yesterday and he loved it! He's very tame and very cuddly and if I walked past him he'd follow me, how sweet!

Both me and the OH hae grown quite attached. I think he might not be leaving us.... !!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hehehe i didnt think he would be leaving you lol

what's his name? do you have any more photos?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Everyone said that but I was determined to prove them all wrong... I guess i failed lol!

Well my OH named him before we got him. I didn't want to name him cos I didn't want to get attached... his name is Alan! lol! I've taken some pics and will put them up this evening


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

ALAN!!! i love it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww thats great.... what a lucky bunny!!! PICCIES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww Fantastic News!!!!!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww that's such great news! Love the name Alan, and I bet he will be a very happy bun now


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

lol Alan seems to suit him somehow I think, not a name I'd choose but if it means I'm allowed to keep him I'll roll with it!  He was called Roger before so I think its a slight improvement.

Just been to get him some toys as he's shut away with no one to play with which should amuse him until we can get him sorted properly. I gave him a cardboard box to play with last night and he made an awful racket with it. There's not much of the box left now!

Will put some pics up later


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhhh glad you got him. cant wait to see pics


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

addict


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice one...

Look forward to pictures of Alan!...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's the main man!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG Amy he is sooooo beautiful! What a lucky bun and lucky lucky you for getting your hands on him he is such a cutie I love him!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow he is a smasher.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He's got such a lovely temperment too and when he was following me around thats when I fell in love


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

He is stunning


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww he looks so cute, he seems to have fitted in


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a chunky monkey! I think he must be in love with u


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

me oh my!!!! now i know why you fell in love with him  if you need a new home for him send him my way


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww he is absolutely adorable, so glad he's somewhere nice now.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

ha ha he is a cutie pie! and so cheeky too! He's not allowed on the rug in the living room as thats the other rabbits territory but last night he kept running onto it but then as soon as I stood up to move him he'd get off it again then wait for me to sit down before running onto it again!

He also seems to love being chased, he follows me and then as soon as I turn round he runs off but then comes back, nudges me then runs off again! I think its cos he hasn't had a play mate bless him.

Going to ring the vets today about having his pockets picked


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Going to ring the vets today about having his pockets picked


PMSL pockets picked!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

lol that's what we always used to say when we had dogs.

He's booked in for jabs on Friday and I'll book him in for neutering then, I've already got a price of £44 which I think is ok.

I've never had a rabbit neutered before as I always get them from rescue, isn't there quite a high risk of death with buns going under?  or is it just when they're older there's a risk?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwww hes gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> lol that's what we always used to say when we had dogs.
> 
> He's booked in for jabs on Friday and I'll book him in for neutering then, I've already got a price of £44 which I think is ok.
> 
> I've never had a rabbit neutered before as I always get them from rescue, isn't there quite a high risk of death with buns going under?  or is it just when they're older there's a risk?


He'll be fine there is a risk with any animal under GA but its very small. £44 is great just make sure pain control is included in the price. You'll need to makesure he poo's when he gets home and keep an eye on him to start with, the biggest risk to buns is gut stasis.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

I love Alan i want him!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> He'll be fine there is a risk with any animal under GA but its very small. £44 is great just make sure pain control is included in the price. You'll need to makesure he poo's when he gets home and keep an eye on him to start with, the biggest risk to buns is gut stasis.


Thanks crofty! Is gut stasis when their guts stop working? They already said that pain control isn't included, that and anti biotics will be £10-15 extra they said. My OH is paying as it was him who was begging to keep him (not that I argued against it! He he! )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Thanks crofty! Is gut stasis when their guts stop working? They already said that pain control isn't included, that and anti biotics will be £10-15 extra they said. My OH is paying as it was him who was begging to keep him (not that I argued against it! He he! )


Well done you for keeping him. I can see why tho, he's gorgeous 

I got Oliver done last week and it cost £36.06. Pain relief was included in that and i just had to pay £4.47 for some probiotic stuff to put into his water for 5 days.

He was glued so he doesnt have to go back unless i have a problem with him


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Thanks crofty! Is gut stasis when their guts stop working? They already said that pain control isn't included, that and anti biotics will be £10-15 extra they said. My OH is paying as it was him who was begging to keep him (not that I argued against it! He he! )


Yes 

See i think thats really naughty of the vets because they give people the option not to have it.... some people wont pay it they let the bun suffer..... 

Keep up with the pics, i want more...... (im greedy  )


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well done you for keeping him. I can see why tho, he's gorgeous
> 
> I got Oliver done last week and it cost £36.06. Pain relief was included in that and i just had to pay £4.47 for some probiotic stuff to put into his water for 5 days.
> 
> He was glued so he doesnt have to go back unless i have a problem with him


Aw! 'he was glued' sounds so strange! lol Hmm well I'll ask on friday when I see the vet, the receptionist didn't sound too sure.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yes
> 
> See i think thats really naughty of the vets because they give people the option not to have it.... some people wont pay it they let the bun suffer.....
> 
> Keep up with the pics, i want more...... (im greedy  )


Ah ok! Sugar had that once so I know the symptons and will keep an eye on him.

Definately, they wouldn't book a person in for an op and then say after oh the pain relief is extra by the way. Will find out when I see the vet, the vets where I go are really good so hopefully she'll know a bit more than the receptionist.

I'll def put some more pics up, will get some of him being pesky in the living room! lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww he's gorgeous


----------

